# No Poop For 2-3 Days



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

Charlie is on Blue Buffalo dry food, and quite happy with it. 
For Thanksgiving, I fed him some cooked turkey meat (no bone). 
Mostly breast and some stuffing. 

This was Thursday and Friday - two feedings. 

He did poop on Friday, but nothing since then. 
It is now Sunday night and no poop. 

I did return him to his regular dry food, and he gobbled it down. 
I also offered plenty of water. 

Should I be worried?

Thanks


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

Charlie pooped this morning. :act-up:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thats great. I was going to check your thread and if he hadn't pooped suggest a trip to the vet.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Good to hear he had a bowel movement! Were his stools firm? You're not the only one who worries over their dog's pooping habits! I've stressed out when my boy didn't go for a whole day. As long as their poop looks firm then everything should be fine.


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the concern, and the replies 

He pooped three times today. 
His poop was firm. 

Thanks again.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My dogs got a bit of the broth only. My mother is adamant that dogs can't process the typtophan in cooked turkey and they should never have it. Maybe they take that out of canned turkey? I wonder if there is any truth to that. I should look it up.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I researched it. I can't find anything about turkey other than don't give them the skin (too much fat can cause pancreatitis) and give white meat only (dark meat is fattier). The only other thing is turkey can cause diarrhea in some dogs, nothing about the tryptophan that makes us sleepy.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Tryptophan is an amino acid and is therefore found in meat/proteins and many other foods. In fact, turkey doesn't even have "high" levels of tryptophan--it has about the same amount as chicken, pork, beef, etc. 

I would be worried about Charley eating stuffing. Don't most stuffing sausages/recipes include onions? (I don't eat stuffing so I can't say for sure what's in it, but I thought for sure it contained onions, which are toxic to dogs.)


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It could be that someone slipped Charley some extra food. I had the same issue once with my Aussie. He did not poop for two days so I brought him to the vet. She said he seemed a little bloated and gave him an x-ray. His was so stuffed with rice I doubt he could have fit one more grain in. My little nieces had snuck him rice - lots of rice. I think the vet gave my Aussie something to move things along and I had a talk with my nieces.


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

Only animal people would understand how we can have a long discussion about our dogs pooping or not!!!! The fact that we watch and know how they look and if there are any changes is even funnier!

Recently, my kids (all young adults) threw a surprise birthday party for me. When us "animal" people got talking, many of the others just sat there in amazement listening to us! Ok...so maybe the talk about AI'ing a bitch did sound a bit strange....!!!! 

Glad he pooped!


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> It could be that someone slipped Charley some extra food.


That is possible. We have four children 
I will make sure to make it clear that this is not acceptable, unless the parents are aware. 

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## ekbaby734 (Jul 1, 2011)

Whew I got worried when I heard dogs aren't suppose to have turkey.. I gave sooty some..


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

SarainPA said:


> Only animal people would understand how we can have a long discussion about our dogs pooping or not!!!! The fact that we watch and know how they look and if there are any changes is even funnier!
> 
> Recently, my kids (all young adults) threw a surprise birthday party for me. When us "animal" people got talking, many of the others just sat there in amazement listening to us! Ok...so maybe the talk about AI'ing a bitch did sound a bit strange....!!!!
> 
> Glad he pooped!


I started reading your post and laughed out loud. You are so RIGHT!!!!


----------

